# Peter Pan sauce.



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2014)

Has anyone heard of Peter Pan sauce?  It has been suggested that it might be American .

Some time ago we were digging in the garden and uncovered a 'midden' (trash heap) which conataine a number of old intact bottles.  Some of these were beer bottles from  long gone breweries,  medicine bottles etc.,  and a 'Peter Pan' sauce  bottle.  This is the only one that I have not been able to find any information about.

(I haven't unearthed a fortune - just £4 or £5 for the rarer bottles)


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 5, 2014)

Capt Lightning said:


> Has anyone heard of Peter Pan sauce?  It has been suggested that it might be American .



A hot sauce from a restaurant in Florida ??


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 5, 2014)

I should add that most of the bottles date back to the early part of last century.  The  suggestion that Peter Pan sauce might be American comes from
1.  Nobody in the UK seems to know about it
2.  There were some American forces in this area during WW1 / 2.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2014)

*VINTAGE PETER PAN Half Gallon Glass Bottle LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA (Dairy Farms) ?
*


----------

